# Corsair Vengeance Fragen zur Kompatibilität



## Shirozen (13. September 2014)

*Corsair Vengeance Fragen zur Kompatibilität*

Sers,
habe noch einen Riegel mit der Bezeichnung "CMZ8GX3M*2A*1600C9". Da der andere durch entfernen des Kühlkörpers durch meine eigene Schuld kaputt gegangen ist brauch ich natürlich auch einen Ersatz. Ich wollte diesen einen Riegel jetzt nicht wegschmeißen und brauch diesbezüglich einen Tipp von euch, ob der von mir ausgesuchte Riegel mit meinen jetzigen gut harmoniert. Es geht um den Riegel mit der Bezeichnung "CMZ8GX3M*1A*1600C9". So wie ich das sehe scheinen die beiden Riegel an sich gleich zu sein bis auf die fette Markierung. Also Frage ist halt, ob die beiden zusammen Harmonieren ohne das ich Probleme mit dem System bekomme. Ebenso brauch ich die Info, ob auch der Low Profile Ram mit meinem vorhanden Ram Kompatibel ist. Es geht um den Riegel mit der Bezeichnung "CML8GX3M1A1600C9".

Besten Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (16. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance Fragen zur Kompatibilität*

Hallo Shirozen,

generell kann beim Mischen von unterschiedlichen Riegeln (dies betrifft alle von dir genannten Kombinationen) keine Garantie auf Funktion und Kompatibilität zueinander gegeben werden. Schau mal, welche Version auf den beiden Riegeln angegeben ist. VX.XX zumeist. Sollte diese auch gleich sein, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit schon mal höher, dass alles zusammen harmoniert. Hier geht es um ausprobieren, falls überhaupt möglich. Kaputt gehen kann bei gleichen Spezifikationen eigentlich nichts. Der einzige Nebeneffekt ist halt, dass das System nicht startet oder Instabilitäten auftreten.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Shirozen (22. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance Fragen zur Kompatibilität*

Hu hab den Fred ganz vergessen  . Danke für die Antwort. Mal schauen was ich dann machen werde.


----------

